# Reezen or Alphamax ?



## Stick*Flipper (Feb 20, 2009)

*Decisions*

I just bought an AM35 and I really like it. When I started out looking to buy a new bow I thought I would get a Mathews. I had never shot a Mathews before so I tried that first. Shot the Drenilin and the Reazon, then my pro shop guy says here try this one he handed me the AM35. After shooting that bow:mg: I just had to have one. The durability factor also sold me on the Hoyt. 60-70 30.5 draw 
I have not had a new bow in nine years and when I went shopping I had no preconcived notions or prejudices. I just found out wqhat I liked and bought it. Do yourself a favor and shoot them all and go with what feels right for you after all, thats all that matters.


----------



## deerhunter11 (Aug 19, 2006)

i just got a reezen and this thing is awsome,fast ,QUIET,and a tack driver,best mathews ive ever owned,and this is my 6th mathews.


----------



## lzeplin (Jan 19, 2008)

I would go with the A-MAX,,you wont be Disappointed,,,


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

Alphamax is a winner.


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

Ive shot Both, and the Alphamax is my choice! :shade:


----------



## ArrowAddix (Mar 29, 2009)

*Thanx for the responses. Any and all opinions welcome.*

Thanx for the reponses. I've shot a Hoyt since 1995. The last one I purchased was a 75th Anniversary Edition Trykon. Sold my V-Tec to get it. The Trykon shot like a dream until the string blew up at full draw during practice one day and has never been the same since. Can't get the thing to stay tuned. Put on a set of Vapor Trail strings and cables and they helped but still does'nt feel or shoot the same. Thought I'd get a new bow this year knew I'd get good input from members on AT. Thanx again.:shade:


----------



## Supernaut88 (Mar 1, 2009)

Stick Flipper my story is exactly the same right down to the 9years thing! Went with the AM35.


----------



## bigtim (May 26, 2004)

*bows bows bows*

the reezen is just as fast maybe a scoshe' faster than the am

both hold dead on the target

mathews is lighter

am has a more solid wall

both have excellent draw cycles

am has a little less vibration

hope this helps


----------



## lightbeer (Jan 1, 2009)

If I were to chose the AM over the Rezzen I would have to have the Bone collector. but a blacked out Rezzen would be cool to.
Sorry I can't make up my mind.
Let us know what you decide.
:darkbeer:


----------



## pTac (Jun 25, 2005)

I've been hard core Mathews for over 10 years. But I shot the Reezen, the Monster, and the AM 32 a couple days ago, and I just sold my Drenalin on eBay so the AM 32 cam come home to daddy!!!!! That new Hoyt is awesome!!!! But seriously, go to the local pro shop and shoot them for yourself. The way it feels to me could be different then to you. Good luck!


----------



## deadly (Mar 17, 2006)

2 totally different bows. They will draw differently and feel different. The Reezen 6.5 is going to shoot faster but with a harder draw.

I shot both and liked both. But I went home with the DXT. Like the smoother draw and the feel of the bow better. The AM is the best hunting bow from HOYT ever. It was my 2nd choice.

You need to shoot all the bows next to each other to make up your mind. Each bow and each archer has their own feel and likes.

Either bow will do the job and then some. The Alien X is a sweet shooter, 2 cam bow. I would shoot the Elite bows if they have them where you go. I shot them all. Well all but the Air Raid, not available yet.

Good Luck!!!


----------



## ArrowAddix (Mar 29, 2009)

*Reezen or Alphamax*

Thanx Ya'll for 'da input. Gonna shoot both again Wednesday and will post which I went with and why so as to help out the next bloodbrother. Until then keep on posting Ur thoughts on the matter. :set1_draught2:


----------



## dbackinstructor (Jul 27, 2006)

off subject, but I would shoot the bt admerial if you get the opportunity. I've shot the am32, and admerial, I did not get to shoot a reezen though and chose the admerial over the am32. the admerial balanced alittle better to me and had less vibration on the shot. the admerial was bare bow and the am32 was setup with a stabalizer and sight. so I expect the admerial too shoot even better setup.

try as many bows as you can and chose the one you like the best


----------



## ArrowAddix (Mar 29, 2009)

*Reezen or AlphaMax*

I have found the Reezen to be less expensive than the AlphaMax at the dealers I've contacted.:yield:


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

Why limit yourself to two bows to choose from? If you have time, shoot all the new bows before you buy. Don't forget the x force. shoot em all. buy what feels best. not what's advertised best.


----------



## ArrowAddix (Mar 29, 2009)

*Reezen or AlphaMax*

Extremely good point. The Bowtech has been the quitest bow I've shot so far. The AlphaMax 32 is a smooth shooter. The Reezen just a hair faster but is
still pretty smooth. 
:set1_draught2:


----------



## ArrowAddix (Mar 29, 2009)

*Bow Prices*

I've been hearing of some dealers getting scolded by bow suppliers for quoting bow prices too low over the phone. What gives with that? With the economy being what it is you'd think the manufacturers/suppliers would be more concerned with the customer's ability to purchase a bow period (via lowering prices rather than increasing them) in order to maintain that loyalty base in which they survive upon. Scolding dealers for trying to help ease that "pain" (a little) and to get business in which they thrive upon themselves seems self deflating.
:set1_draught2:


----------



## wirenut583 (Nov 4, 2007)

I dont know about all bow companys but one has different prices to different dealers depending on the amount of bows sold. So the Manufacture doesnt want you to call a different local and get a price then go to the local dealer and complain that his prices are too HIGH. that is just what I heard??????


----------



## Flowbie (Dec 24, 2007)

First of all I have not and do not, own a Hoyt or a Mathews. I was able to shoot both the Reezen and the AM32 back to back and with out a doubt the I thought that the AM was a much better bow.


----------



## Matt G (Dec 11, 2005)

I too was looking for a new bow. I shot the 82nd, AM32 35, dxt, reezen. and after all that, I fell in love with Z28. Only second to the dxt. Good luck. My previous bow was a 02 hoyt cybertec.


----------



## bossofduhwoods (Jan 29, 2006)

*??*

reezen is faster, less noise; draw is not the same But, they both R agressive. am is lighter so U must add wgt 2 stabilize. reez only needs wgt to balance it 2 your liking. one cams RRR in need of less timing checks than 2 cams, no matter who makes your s/c`s..grip on am is near perfect, but if it isn`t your stuck w/it. reezen has a host of aft. market mfg.`s who make tack-driven grips. options r fun or a bow junkie. all mfg`s make great bows. U yea U can`t go wrong w/any of-em b.b.


----------



## 12pointbowhunt (Jan 22, 2009)

*i just bought a reezen on sat. And it is a tack driver, 28 inch draw, gold tip 5575,28inches 100 grain tip total weight 370 gr. 62lbs 280 fps,70lbs 295 fps, 74lbs 305 fps, awsome!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## Supernaut88 (Mar 1, 2009)

There are a couple different grips for the AM. I think they might be from Hoyt. i heard the 180 grip for the AM is nice.


----------



## halvy (Feb 7, 2009)

am is a great bow but seriously im a die hard hoyt guy and dont forget about bowtechs bows i absolustly love there center piviot design. personally after the shot the bowtech's vibration is not even comparable to the am or reazen. just a thought if you havent already shot one.


----------



## dc41 (Sep 14, 2008)

*am32*

shot the am32 ,reazon , hyperlyte, dxt, admiral, came home with am32.with a 27 dl my need for speed and smoothness were met the best with the am32.dxt came in 2nd but it was to slow. i lost an inch in draw length on the dxt because there dl runs a little longer plus the bow would only max out at 58lbs .chek them out


----------



## ropinrob (May 16, 2007)

I have shot a mathews for the last 10 years. I have been looking at getting a new bow for a while. I shot sevaral bowtechs the mathews dxt, reezen and ended up getting the AM32 it was the one that suited me the best. Shoot them all and pick the one thats suits you best.


----------



## ArrowAddix (Mar 29, 2009)

*Reezen or AlphaMax*

After shooting Hoyt,Mathews,PSE,Bear, and Bowtech I went with the Hoyt AlphaMax 32. That bow shoots so smooth with not much vibration. The Mathews and Bear came in 2nd. The Reezen is a better bow than what's been said about it but did not shoot as smooth to me as the AM32. The PSE is a speedster but had more hand shock than I liked. I'm sure this could be removed with the proper accessories but it too was not as comfortable as the AM32. Bowtech was a good shooter and very quiet but did not feel comfortable during the draw. All in all the AM32 had everything I need out of a hunting bow. Again,thanks to everyone for your opinions,responses, and 
ideas on the matter of which bow to buy.
:set1_draught2:


----------



## ISO12ring (Mar 27, 2009)

I shot a Reezen and a S2 a week or two ago. Both were really nice bows, but then I shot the AM 35 and it was the best bow I have ever shot. I will own one once:

1. My wife says it is ok
2. I get the funds
3. My wife says it is ok


----------



## ArrowAddix (Mar 29, 2009)

*AlphaMax*



ISO12ring said:


> I shot a Reezen and a S2 a week or two ago. Both were really nice bows, but then I shot the AM 35 and it was the best bow I have ever shot. I will own one once:
> 
> 1. My wife says it is ok
> 2. I get the funds
> 3. My wife says it is ok


That's hilarious but the truth


----------



## D-bow (May 17, 2007)

Hey i shot both a week ago at a pro shop here and i also shot the monster by mcphereson. To me the mcpheresopn monster actually shot quiter and with less recoil than the reezen but now the hoyt was pretty sweet except for the grip and the weight. if i were you id do myself a favor and shoot both of them and then shoot a Bowtech CAPTAIN. Im sure youll be happy with whatever you decide on. . .as long as you decide on the CAPTAIN. Lol!!


----------



## jimbapple (Jan 14, 2009)

I just bought a AM32 and have it fully set up and shooting nice. I am shooting my hunting arrow 418 grains at 291 fps at 70 lbs. The bow is nice to shoot and holds steady for such a light/short bow. It will be an outstanding hunting bow. I think moving to a AM35 or BT Captain would be great if you shoot more target/3d but the AM32 is my new Montana high country elk hunting partner.:shade:

Good Luck


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

I shot the AM 32, 35, the Reezen and the new Bowtechs and Diamonds. Had to go with the AM 35. That bow just holds on target so well and is so quite. Plus the durability of Hoyt is amazing. I own a Trykon and that bow has been through some hairy stuff with me.


----------



## Tecumseh (Jan 14, 2007)

I've shot the AM 32, AM 35, Reezen 6.5, Reezen 7.0, and Monster. I personally like the draw cycle, smoothness and holding stability of the Reezen 7.0 over all the others. Shoot them all and I think if you havent shoot either Hoyt or Mathews you will like the Mathews R 7.0 the best. Personally, I went with the Drenalin LD. Far better shooter than any mentioned above.


----------



## VUbowhunter (Apr 3, 2009)

*Hard Choice*

Both are great bows. I do think the Reezen has gotten alot of undeserved bad press. I have a 6.5 and this bow is outstanding. 28.5inch draw and 62 lbs shooting a 341 gr arrow at 300 fps. Bow holds good and with the harmonic stabilizer is quite as any bow I have owned. The only thing i would change is the grip.

Shot AM32 alot and love that bow as well. Holds good, However I have noticed some cam lean on some of them. Not sure if this is due to the thinner limbs. That can be taken out with a twist of the cables. Cables are tghe biggest don fall. FUSE are junk...They seemto stretch and easily go out of tune.....my experience is that some do some don't...must be quality control.


----------



## ArrowAddix (Mar 29, 2009)

*Fuse Strings*

Yea Fuse strings are junk. Always change my bows out immediately with VaporTrail cables and strings


----------



## SaltLakeArcher (Aug 6, 2008)

Stick*Flipper said:


> I just bought an AM35 and I really like it. When I started out looking to buy a new bow I thought I would get a Mathews. I had never shot a Mathews before so I tried that first. Shot the Drenilin and the Reazon, then my pro shop guy says here try this one he handed me the AM35. After shooting that bow:mg: I just had to have one. The durability factor also sold me on the Hoyt. 60-70 30.5 draw
> I have not had a new bow in nine years and when I went shopping I had no preconcived notions or prejudices. I just found out wqhat I liked and bought it. Do yourself a favor and shoot them all and go with what feels right for you after all, thats all that matters.


Quoted for profound truth. This is the proper answer to every one of these types of threads.


----------



## bossofduhwoods (Jan 29, 2006)

*reez-vs.am*

the reez, is bout 15-20fps faster. that`s more than a hair. its heavier, bout 3/5lb. both have a [email protected] valley into let-off. am`s valley is short. both r topof the line. hard decision, one cam isn`t as fussy as a 2cam, still undecided cost should b w/in pennies. both bows stock strg`s arn`t as good as say w.c`s but mathews r far far better then hoyts. neither is going 2 b a bad choice. get crackin, deer season`s rite-round the corner. good luc b.b.


----------



## NitroJunkie (Jul 10, 2007)

I think you picked right. My shop has both bows, I shot them and prefer the AM 32 in every way over the Reezen. Draw cycle, and just the overall feel were better from the AlphaMax. I shoot a Diamond so what the heck....you know I'm not biased or partial. Both great bows and absolute killers in the right hands


----------



## Jwillman6 (Jun 4, 2007)

If speeds are accurate of both bows that have been posted the Reezen is a lot closer to 5fps faster than 20 fps. I have run the numbers on about every Reezen and Alphamax that have been posted because I am interested in eventually getting a 60lb bow and I am interested in what I can expect from a 60 lb bow. I had shoulder surgery last year and I'm having trouble getting all my strength back. I really liked the Reezen, but if I bought one I think I would get the Alphamax, but I do not think you would go wrong with either. As far as speed I ignore the advertised IBO of bows and see what people actually get. Advertised IBO speeds are usually optimistic, but the Alphamax is the exception.


----------



## swansrob (Feb 6, 2006)

*shoot them*

I shot the AM 32 back to back with a DXT and Reezen and I think the AM32 is closer to the DXT in feel and performance. Similar draw cycle, mass wiehgt and speed. I also shot the Monster, Captain, Admiral, Cardiac, GT500. They're all great bows. If I were looking to buy I'd probaby go back and shoot the DXT and AM32 again.... But that's what felt best for me. As stated already you need to go check them all out.


----------



## walt pse (Feb 3, 2007)

Reezen 7.0


----------



## ballisticbudda (Jan 7, 2008)

Shoot as many bows as you can and decide from there. Everyone has their own opinion, likes and dislikes. Hope this helps.

Regards,
B.B.


----------



## Stick*Flipper (Feb 20, 2009)

*Am35*

Just chronoed my AM35. Shooting 31.5in carbon express terminator light hunter 6095's with 100gr field point, AAE max hunter vaesf or a total weight of 446 gr. at 70lb and 31" draw I am getting 295.6 smokeing FPS:teeth:


----------

